# Fiorenzato F4e Nano



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all. I am thinking of upgrading from my Eureka Mignon in a few months time, but at the moment I am unsure on exactly what.

Has anyone had any experience with the Fiorenzato F4e Nano or could give some advice on it?

Basically I am restricted to a maximum of a 18cm width, hence why I am considering the above.

Some links:

For sale in the UK: http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/fiorenzato_f4e_nano_grinder.html

Demo video from Chris' Coffee:






The other contender would be a Mazzer Mini E Type A (Any other suggestions are highly welcome!) 

Thanks!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like it's basically the same as a Mazzer sj on demand


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

With such a small increase in burr size, I fear that you are going to gain very little in real results. At one time, 65mm burrs were the go to but now, even these seem out of favour with 75mm and 83mm burr machines being so readily available.

DIMENSIONS: height (short hopper included) 457 mm. height (hopper excluded) 379 mm. width 221 mm. depth 237 mm. weight 13 kg

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/ecm-s-automatik-64-grinder.html

never tried one!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@CamV6, The F4 has 58mm burrs, the SJ 64mm. Also the SJ is much wider. What makes you say they are "the same"?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They are not the same the f4 is similar to the mini, the f5 is similar to the sj


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@pessutojr what is your budget?

What about a Compak K3 Touch? 17cm wide, 58mm burrs. As dfk said though, not sure how much of an upgrade it would be?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ek43


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@risky, budget something around £800 max. Big problem for me is the width. I really would like an Olympus 75e, but the Profitec already takes a fair chunk of the kitchen top. I haven't read any good thinks about the K3 or the ECM-S-Auto. What I like about the F4 is the display with a digital precision timer and some reviews say it doesn't clump as much as the Mignon. Apart from the Mazzer Mini, the other one I would consider is the Baratza Forte, but I don't need an all round grinder, and I read that it needs to be re-calibrated frequently. But, by the comments above looks like none of those are a tyre upgrade from the Mignon. :-(


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what about a used mythos, sounds mad but they are not that wide


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@coffeechap, I did look at them, but they are too wide. There is only 19cm between the fridge and the wall, where the Mignon fits nicely. I am really physically constrained. :-(


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get a narrower fridge


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

pessutojr said:


> @coffeechap, I did look at them, but they are too wide. There is only 19cm between the fridge and the wall, where the Mignon fits nicely. I am really physically constrained. :-(


mythos is 18.796cm wide or 7.4 inches in old money


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 16996


Mythos one


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks. Depth may be an issue at 49.7 :-( thanks all for the information though, much appreciated. Time to do more research and try and make some space.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

pessutojr said:


> Thanks. Depth may be an issue at 49.7 :-( thanks all for the information though, much appreciated. Time to do more research and try and make some space.


EXCUSES EXCUSES! seriously though if you can fit it in the mythos is within reach, is a massive upgrade, all the functions are on the front so once in position you can access everything.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had:

Compak K8

Compak K10

Compak E10

Versalab

HG One x 2

Compak K10 Pro Barista

and

Eureka Mythos x 5

It is what I have now....quite simply the best bang for your buck that you can get!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks all. Time to get the measuring tape out and convince the wife! :-D


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

pessutojr said:


> Thanks all. Time to get the measuring tape out and convince the wife! :-D


And then ask her if you can buy a grinder...


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

pessutojr said:


> @CamV6, The F4 has 58mm burrs, the SJ 64mm. Also the SJ is much wider. What makes you say they are "the same"?


Sorry you are quite right on burr size. I got it wrong.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello again. I do realise that this discussion has been diverted slightly from the original topic, but that's for a good cause.  So did some measurements, and, with some adaptations I can fit a grinder with the maximum width of 22cm wide max. That will be touching both of the walls on each side. With that in mind, The ones I could fit are (Those are according to measurements from the Mazzer, Eureka and Ceado websites)

- Mazzer Super Jolly E (64mm burrs)

- Mazzer Major E (83mm burrs)

- Eureka Olympus 65e (65mm burrs) (The 75e is too wide)

- Ceado e37s; (83mm burrs)

@coffeechap, @dfk41, @jeebsy, the Mythos is too long at 50cm. :-(

I pull 2-3 cups a day max (throughout the day, not in sequence) so low noise level, low grinder retention, accurate timed dosing, good distribution and avoidance of all types of faffing like WTD are the most important things.

How does the SJ E compare with the Major E? Are they suitable for a home environment without too much modification?

How does the Eureka Olympus compare to the Super Jolly E?

I read DaveCUK review of the Caedo e37s and seems to be a great grinder for the home environment.

Which one would you pick?

Thanks!


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hello again. I do realise that this discussion has been diverted slightly from the original topic, but that's for a good cause.  So did some measurements, and, with some adaptations I can fit a grinder with the maximum width of 22cm wide max. That will be touching both of the walls on each side.


It's amazing how taking a sledghammer to the side of a fridge can give you that extra centimetre or two.....


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

I inherited one of these when I bought my catering van, it seems a simple machine and the hopper auto fill for the ground coffee seems a good idea if you are going to be busy. I find it a little messy when dosing the basket and the dispensed qty a bit hit and miss - but that may be due to age and wear


----------

